# Leaking Anderson Casement Window



## srthomson

HELP, when we get a bad nor'easter, our second floor casement window leaks into the 1st floor living room. We thought it was installed wrong (build home in 2007) so all of the shingles were removed, entire side was wrapped with ice & water?, I believe it's called and the home was reshingled. The window was installed correctly so we hoped if we wrapped the entire front of house, this would fix the issue. We are on the water. Well, it happened again, after all of this work. Wind gusts were 50-70 mph at it's worse. Now I am at a loss though. All we could see was when you crank out the casement window, the 2 corners on the bottom of the window, were very wet, behind the seal, which shouldn't be so we are now thinking that's how it's getting in and running down the wall into the living room. Does anyone have ideas?


----------



## srthomson

*Leaking Window - More info*

Did speak with Anderson rep and they basically said no window can withstand winds like that. Thanks for nothing - great warranty service. They would come out and look at it for $190!


----------



## joecaption

And how do you "know" the windows where installed correctly?
I've also had horrible luck with both Anderson and Pella windows customer service. Seems once they have your money that's it.

Have you tryed hitting the window with a garden hose to see exactly where it's leaking?

Most casements I've had to deal with that leak had a sill that was flat, not slope, the frames were cracked in the corners, where the crank is screwed in place I've seen water dripping behind the sheetrock.


----------



## kwikfishron

Welcome to the forum.

The first thing that stands out to me in your post is that the entire wall was wrapped in Ice and Water shield. That’s unheard of and makes me question the abilities of whoever made that call.

Was the window itself removed and inspected when this work was done? I’ve seen where a siding nail has deflected off a sheathing nail damaging the window frame. If this happens to the bottom of the window it can cause leak like that. Of coarse that is just one scenario that’s pretty rare but does happen.

Are the weep holes clear? Any sign of water on the window sill of that window? Did anyone perform a water test before you tore things apart?

It may have nothing to do with window at all.

Can you post a couple of pictures? One showing the whole window in the frame and another showing the entire side of the house including the roof.


----------



## srthomson

*Leaky Window*

Thank you for your input. I live on the water, so the man that wrapped the house said he does that for all waterfront homes. Did I waste my money? No, he did not pull out the window but said it looked properly installed. The weird thing is is that it leaks in 4 places in the 1st flr living room ceiling lined up with where the casement windows are. I will post pictures, once I figure out how. Thanks!


----------



## kwikfishron

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/

Now it's four windows...that's leaning toward an install issue.

Have any pictures with the siding removed???


----------



## joecaption

I live right on the Chesapeake bay and we have had winds in excess of 100 mph and not once have I seen a house Storm and Ice shied used on the outside walls?
That would form an outside vaper barrier which would trap moisture inside the walls.
He should have just used a house wrap like Tyvek.


----------



## srthomson

*leaking window*

It was originally tyveked  It's tough finding good help on Cape Cod especially if you are a single women.


----------



## joecaption

My old girlfriends parents had a summer home there.
They called and asked me to go down and take a look at the work that had been done while there were in FL and were being billed for and find out why the plumber was up charging them $700.00 to bring the plumbing under the sink up to code.
The roofer had taken all the new vent seals, roof fan and bathroom vent and just applyed tar all over the back side to the flanges and nailed them over the new shingles instead of under the shingles leaving exposed nails all around the flange. The so called up grade under the sink was to just use stainless steel braided not the old gray plastic supply lines that was there before.
He had also never finished installing the toilet or bathroom sink, he just took them out of the box and set them in place then took a picture. He was charging them the full price for the trim out, but never did the work.


----------



## srthomson

*Leaking Window*

My first description said the casement window was casement left, stationary window, casement right. I have leaking on the bottom of each casement window corners. OK, going to attempt to attach photos. Thanks for all your help! 

I attached pics of what it originally loooked like underneath the shingles with the tyvek. Then pics with tyvek removed, you will see water stains running down boards to living room on right and left side of window. Then what it looked like wrapped with the storm & ice shield. Let me know if you see anything.


----------



## kwikfishron

When I first looked at the pictures I noticed how clean the frame edges were. Cedar shingles get “blind caulked” against the window frames, corner trim etc and I see no evidence of that. But if you still have “the same” leaks now it makes me think it’s a window issue itself. 

One thing is for sure…water is getting behind the weather barrier. There could be an issue with the mullion joining arch window with the others below but who knows.

Your next step should be a water test by someone that understands all of the different ways that water can get behind the wb. 

You never did answer this…are there any signs of water on the interior sill of the upstairs window?


----------



## srthomson

*Leaking Window*

No, no damage to the interior sill. Only damage on the 2nd flr, is a spot about 12 inches long by 3 inches wide, underneath the corner of the window down to the baseboard but only on the left casement window. The right casement window you wouldn't even know it's leaking except on the 1st floor. A leak test sounds like a good idea. I will pass this on to the guy who is working on this. Thanks.


----------



## mknasa dad

FYI, I agree that having the I&W shield is a very bad idea, I would have went with 30# Felt. Judging by the pics, the unit is definitely not installed properly. There is no sill pan or flashing on at the bottom, I am willing to bet that the unit was not caulked to the wall behind the nailing fins judging by what I see. There is no way to have the unit properly installed without taking it out.

FYI, if the unit is not installed according to Manufacturers specs, the unit 's warranty will be voided. I am a window rep and seeing the pics, the unit is not properly flashed. I would definitely address those issues. Do you have any pics of the unit so I can see how the frame looks to the sash? That would tell alot.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Wasn't flashed right to begin with.


----------



## usmc-johnd

I would like to talk to you regarding your Andersen window. Once I saw the photo of the window , I know one are of the window that has not been addressed and that is the narrow trim strip that is between the casement windows and the transom window. If this is not installed correctly it can create a leak that can bypass all the work that has been preformed on the window and the wall to this point.

I have been installing and selling Andersen Window only for 38 years.


----------



## concretemasonry

It is a shame when 2/3 of the windows in new or replacement windows are installed improperly and the extra "showy" materials contain the moisture and funnel it down, to the side or even upward in the case of capillary action in the long term.

Dick


----------



## srthomson

*Leaking Casement Window*

Thank all of you for your feedback. The leak has been found using a power washer, just a hose wasn't strong enough. We had to cut a 3 inch wide x 8 ft long piece of sheetrock of the inside of the window where the trim piece was on the bottom of the window to find it. What is happening is that at high winds, water is getting by the seal where the casement crankout hardware is. It is then getting into the seam of the 2 2x4's that make up the bottom window frame and runs down those boards and out the inside seam down the wall to the living room. We bought some flex seal and sprayed the 2x4 seam on the outside and the inside and NO MORE LEAK!!!! Thank goodness. I'm just bumbed because I didn't have to remove all of the shingles and redo  but what can I do, not my area of expertise. I like this website and all of the information everyone passed on. Can't thank you all enough. Think the contractor probably should have done that first but atleast it is now fixed. This has been happening since the home was built in 2007.


----------



## rossfingal

Hopefully your problem has been solved!
Thanks for stopping here!
Stop back any time!

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------

